

This App Puts Congress In Your Pocket - bartolah
https://medium.com/@bartolah/this-app-puts-congress-in-your-pocket-bd08a5ca5b7

======
bartolah
This is my first post on Medium where I tried to explain why we decided to
start Countable. I'd love your thoughts. Thanks.

